
Google: Security Keys Neutralized Employee Phishing - john58
https://krebsonsecurity.com/2018/07/google-security-keys-neutralized-employee-phishing/
======
hav
Previous thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17592422](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17592422)

